# Tackle Box / Wading Belt



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Its about that time for a new tackle box and a new wading belt. I have used different types of both, but am looking for your suggestions on what you guys prefer. H20 Express has some nice looking medium size tackle boxes. Throw 80% soft plastics, have gear for bait fishing as well. 

As far as the wading belt goes, almost leaning towards an over the shoulder type rig, but not sure since i have never used that style.

Economical options as always.

Thanks for the suggestion 2coolers.


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

*Wading Belt*

I recently purchased a wading belt, which can be converted into an over the shoulder strap, from Fishing Tackle Unlimited. The only time I prefer using the shoulder strap is when I am wading in deep water. You can purchase the belt for forty dollars without the pliers or fifty including the pliers. 

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/p/fishing/c-wader-accessories/FTU-11-P.html

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/p/fishing/c-wader-accessories/FTU-10-P.html


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I purchased Magellans version of the Sling Pack tha goes over your shoulder. BUT you must change out the 2 tackle boxes they give you with the Plano ones that do not let water in because your hooks will rust if you use the ones the give you. So just break out another $10 if you have it and make your set up like this.........
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_13963_-1?color=Taupe&Ntt=sling+pack&Ntk=All this is the sling pack
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_12133_-1?N=97010236+4294967130 buy 2 of these seperate.


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

Fishnhunt makes some great gear. Adam is top notch when it comes to customer service. His products are great they hold up and are very comfortable to wear all day. They can be bought at just about every academy. I'm sure there are other brands but I'm am talking about what I know about


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I use and like the hookset over the shoulder wading box.I wish it was waterproof.


----------



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

You want something lightweight, virtually waterproof, easily accessible, not in the way and organized for both soft plastics and topwaters/corkies. It's also very easy to make. 

You want to buy two of the boxes (or three, would be a little big) from academy. Buy the stowaway bigger plano one (not the deep one) for your tops and corkies. Then buy the Plano "Medium crankbait organizer" for your soft plastics.

From there you will want to buy some water-proof velcro or any heavy duty velcro will work. You will use it on the top of your stowaway box.

On the bigger waterproof plano stowaway you will see some spots to drill. From there just thread some rope or some comfy strap and you're good to go. 

I have put some pics in of what mine looks like. It's awesome because it's super lightweight and carries everything I need. It carries about 10-12 topwaters, 12 corkies and 12-18 packs of soft plastics. The best part is you can leave the soft plastics in the original packaging and just chunk em in there so they don't lose shape or scent. I also put my jig heads in there with my soft plastics with the original packaging.

Here are some pics of what you want to go for:


----------



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll add to all of that and say that the reason I chose to forgo the wading boxes enclosed in the material pack type stuff is that when it gets wet it starts to get heavy and I don't like dealing with it. Not to mention my hooks get stuck in it and it just ends up being more trouble than it's worth since it will never be completely waterproof anyways. This is the closest thing to water-proof I have come up with. If everything is latched down tight with your hooks out of the way it will be pretty much waterproof.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

there's a lot of wading stuff out there. most of it is personal prefrence. m dickey at grind tackle has a good assortment and he'll stand behind his stuff.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I went to an over the shoulder bag that carries a beverage, snacks, tools, soft plastics, & hard baits in small stawaway boxes. Less is more for winter.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

www.hooksetgear.com

Their stuff is of high quality and very durable.Remember....you get what ya pay for.Plus....their shipping is super fast  Give them a look.


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions 2coolers!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

team cut em deep said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions 2coolers!


 Welcome' Anytime!


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

Looks strangely familiar 



tslaya12 said:


> You want something lightweight, virtually waterproof, easily accessible, not in the way and organized for both soft plastics and topwaters/corkies. It's also very easy to make.
> 
> You want to buy two of the boxes (or three, would be a little big) from academy. Buy the stowaway bigger plano one (not the deep one) for your tops and corkies. Then buy the Plano "Medium crankbait organizer" for your soft plastics.
> 
> ...


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

I decided to dump the belt/box combo a couple of years ago because the weight of my belt was getting crazy and killing my back. Now I use Hookset's wading belt with the 4" back support. It's very comfortable, has a great buckle system and includes a nice stringer sheath and plier holster. For my tackle I use FTU's over the shoulder wader box.

http://hooksetgear.com/store/hookset-wading-belt

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/p/fishing/c-containers/FTU-105.html


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

reeltimer said:


> I use and like the hookset over the shoulder wading box.I wish it was waterproof.


I thought about using one of the Plano Stowaway waterproof boxes in my over the shoulder bag but decided against it. If I change baits I will then have a wet lure in my box that and I will have to remember to pull it, and any others that I used, out to rinse off later. I decided it was easier to just rinse out the entire box after each trip.


----------



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

rjc1982 said:


> I thought about using one of the Plano Stowaway waterproof boxes in my over the shoulder bag but decided against it. If I change baits I will then have a wet lure in my box that and I will have to remember to pull it, and any others that I used, out to rinse off later. I decided it was easier to just rinse out the entire box after each trip.


Yeah RJC, I just do both. Good idea though gotta make sure you rinse that baby down with fresh water so the split rings and hooks don't rust...I always forget. Also, the waterproof is pretty nice for your soft plastics since you don't want those getting wet.

I will say that I'm jealous of that belt that's pretty sick...need to get me one of those.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Which of these do you feel has the most secure rod holder for second rod? The wade belt I have now doesn't hold a second rod very well, always leaning far to one side or the other keeps me paranoid I'm about to dunk a reel.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Depends on where you are wading. 

I have two. 

Regular around the waist belt that I use for shallow water wading because I carry a curado on a FTU rod and a spinning reel with the same type of rod.

Board Member Shane Smeche used to sell a back pack wading set up that is nice for deep wading. Deeper winter wading and the backpack does a nice job keeping the spare reel out of the water unlike like the waist belts. He was going to make a few revisions but never did another run of the backpacks because he got busy at work.

Fish with a buddy that just sticks the spare rod down the back of his waders and does fine.

GH- what does it do? lean all the time? not stable? stay in position? 

If it was one of the belts that had the elastic mesh for the plastic holder to fit in it is an easy fix. 

Take a torch, big nail, and the belt. Fig out where you want the holder to stabilize then heat the nail up and burn two holes in the belt at the top and bottom of the holder on both sides. 

Make the holes slightly smaller than the holder so when you run the tie wraps thru the holes you can cinch the holder tight. Pull the tie wraps tight so you can hide the rough ends.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

All of these are good suggestions . Tell us what you do team cut em deep.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

All good ideas here. I guess a styrofoam hat full of lures is out these days. Dang those were noisy!


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

chaco said:


> All good ideas here. I guess a styrofoam hat full of lures is out these days. Dang those were noisy!


I thought that too, but I saw a dude sportin' one in this surf this past summer. True old school style!


----------

